# Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco: 23 Aprile 2014 ore 20,45. Tv Italia 1.



## admin (20 Aprile 2014)

Una semifinale che potrebbe essere tranquillamente la finale di questa edizione della Champions League 2013/2014. Si incontrano/scontrano, probabilmente le due squadre più forti d'Europa. Con le rose migliori ed i giocatori più forti.

Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco, super semifinale di Champions League in programma Mercoledì 23 Aprile 2014 alle ore 20,45 allo Stadio Santiago Bernabeu di Madrid. E' la partita di andata.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco? La partita sarà trasmessa in chiaro su Italia 1. Ed a pagamento su Sky Calcio e su Premium Calcio.

Ci sono ancora dubbi sulla presenza di Cristiano Ronaldo, infortunato. Verrà rischiato o sarà il grande assente?

E', probabilmente, una semifinale senza una vera squadra favorita. Questa, per il Real Madrid, sarà la quarta semifinale di fila. Nelle ultime tre edizioni, il blancos sono sempre stati eliminati. Sarà la volta buona?

Ma il bilancio degli spagnoli, contro le squadre tedesche (Bayern in particolare) è sempre stato molto deficitario.

Il Bayern, campione uscente, non ha bisogno di presentazioni. Nel caso di passaggio del turno, giocherebbe l'ennesima finale in pochi anni. La terza consecutiva. Numeri da record. 


A seguire, tutte le informazioni ed i commenti su Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Finale anticipata, 180 minuti da brivido al cardiopalma.
Forza Madrid, forza Carletto, forza Ronnie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2014)

Se il Bayern non usa la testa come ha fatto nelle ultime uscite la vedo molto male.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2014)

*Ronaldo recuperato. Partirà titolare.
*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ronaldo recuperato. Partirà titolare.
> *



bisogna vedere se è al 100%


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere se è al 100%



Il nostro CR7 anche al 50% può essere decisivo 

Dajeeee!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2014)

A Madrid vince il Real.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2014)

Il meglio del calcio europeo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il nostro CR7 anche al 50% può essere decisivo
> 
> Dajeeee!



Lo spero...perché è ora di vincerla
Menomale che ce anche Bale


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2014)

Finale anticipata, imperdibile. Daje Carletto!


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Pronostico: secondo me vincerà il Real in modo convincente e forse anche rassicurante in vista del ritorno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2014)

Partita che promette fuochi d'artificio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

Mi piacerebbe tantissimo una vittoria di Carletto in Champions...così sarà lui a vincere 3 Champions e non Mourinho e Guardiola che si danno tante arie


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Tanta attesa, la sento come se fosse una partita del Milan!
D'altronde, con Carletto non potrebbe essere altrimenti.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Comunque quella di Ancelotti è tutta pre tattica, Ronaldo giocherà al 99%. Figurati se lo tiene fuori in una delle partite più importanti dell'anno. Carlo lo manderebbe dentro anche con una gamba sola, e lo stesso CR7 giocherebbe senza entrambe le gambe.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Aprile 2014)

La partita dell'anno!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2014)

Partitone da non perdere!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2014)

forza real


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2014)

Forza Real non riuscirò a dirlo nemmeno in punto di morte, quindi forza Carletto!
Mi aspetto una vittoria convincente del Real, spero di non sbagliarmi.
Doppio confronto da non perdere assolutamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2014)

assenza pesantissima bale


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2014)

*Probabili formazioni 
*
Real Madrid (4-3-3): Casillas; Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão; Modric, Xabi Alonso, Isco; Di Maria, Benzema, Ronaldo. All: Ancelotti.

Bayern Monaco (4-1-4-1): Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Dante, Alaba; Javi martinez; Robben, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery; Muller. All: Guardiola.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> *
> Real Madrid (4-3-3): Casillas; Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão; Modric, Xabi Alonso, Isco; Di Maria, Benzema, Ronaldo. All: Ancelotti.
> 
> Bayern Monaco (4-1-4-1): Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Dante, Alaba; Javi martinez; Robben, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery; Muller. All: Guardiola.



Ma cos fa Ancelotti? Bale è rotto oppure scelta tecniche, se è quest'ultima è davvero imbarazzante la cosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cos fa Ancelotti? Bale è rotto oppure scelta tecniche, se è quest'ultima è davvero imbarazzante la cosa



infortunato, non ce la fa purtroppo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2014)

e comunque muller falso nueve è una scelta assurda imho, piuttosto lo fai fare a gotze..


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> *
> Real Madrid (4-3-3): Casillas; Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão; Modric, Xabi Alonso, Isco; Di Maria, Benzema, Ronaldo. All: Ancelotti.
> 
> Bayern Monaco (4-1-4-1): Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Dante, Alaba; Javi martinez; Robben, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery; Muller. All: Guardiola.




.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2014)

Confermata la formazione del real, cambia quella del bayern col l'ingresso dal primo minuto di mandzukic e con rafinha terzino destro..

*Formazioni Ufficiali*

*Real Madrid (4-3-3)*: Casillas; Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão; Modric, Xabi Alonso, Isco; Di Maria, Benzema, Ronaldo. All: Ancelotti.

*Bayern Monaco (4-1-4-1)*: Neuer; Rafinha, Boateng, Dante, Alaba; Lahm; Robben, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Ribery; Mandzukic. All: Guardiola.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Confermata la formazione del real, cambia quella del bayern col l'ingresso dal primo minuto di mandzukic e con rafinha terzino destro..
> 
> *Formazioni Ufficiali*
> 
> ...




Assenza molto pesante quella di Bale.

Nonostante ciò, credo che il Real vincerà.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2014)

Il real DEVE vincere. A monaco sarà durissima per loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

7 minuti di tiki taka e sto incominciando ad avere sonno


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Bayern comunque ha un'organizzazione incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern comunque ha un'organizzazione incredibile



Beh grazie frutto del lavoro di Heykess.. con Guardiola fanno girare più la palla


----------



## matteo (23 Aprile 2014)

Divertente vedere il Real fare catenaccio....


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

Benzemaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Benzema. Real Madrid in vantaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

rotfl gol sbagliato gol subito questa scienza non sbaglia mai


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2014)

1-0 Benzema.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Ceontrao..fosse stato Abate sarebbe andata nelle tribune la palla


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo qui doveva angolarla


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Cosa ha sbagliato cosa ha sbagliato


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo ..... Grasse risate


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

Era fuorigioco mi sa


----------



## andre (23 Aprile 2014)

Era difficile, la palla ha rimbalzato e aveva un effetto particolare.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Catenaccio clamoroso del Real. Ma il Bayern è inconcludente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Real ha sbagliato delle palle gol clamorose.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Ma dove la spedita...il real sta sbagliando troppo


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2014)

Che somari 2 goal divorati


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

Troppi errori sotto porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Bayern vuole entrare con la palla in rete tra i piedi.. il Real manda tutte le palle sulla luna


----------



## matteo (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Catenaccio clamoroso del Real. Ma il Bayern è inconcludente.



Con il Tiki Taka il catenaccio e contropiede è la tattica migliore


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

*Real Bayern 1-0 fine PT *


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2014)

Altri livelli rispetto a ieri sera


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Carletto, al solito, l'ha preparata da dio. Il Bayern non ha tirato in porta una volta e loro non avessero sprecato due palle goal con CR7 e Di Maria sarebbero sopra 3-0. Forza ragazzi per il secondo tempo, Ronnie la mette.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2014)

Niente da fare,ormai al calcio si gioca in contropiede


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2014)

Rafinha sta facendo danni inenarrabili, tutte e tre le palle gol del real sono nate da quella zona.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

E Karim, zitto zitto, la mette sempre


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia Pepe vergognoso fa delle scenate ogni volta maro  non lo sopporto!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Bayern ultimamente s'è un po' troppo "barcellonizzato".


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

E quando segna il Bayern...


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

Cosa aspetta a mettere Müller?


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2014)

Comunque non mi capacito di come il Bayern abbia ceduto Gomez per tenere quel paracarro di Mandzukic.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quando segna il Bayern...



Ora vado a giocarmi il gol del Bayern.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Niente. E' proprio l'anno del Real!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Cosa ha parato casillas


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

*Real Madrid - Bayern 1-0

FINALE *


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Ma Robben fa sempre la solita cosa? Ormai pure gli allberi hanno capito..


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Si va verso una finale tra Real Madrid e Chelsea


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2014)

Partita stupenda per intensità e ritmo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2014)

Grandissima partita e quella di settimana prossima potrebbe essere pure meglio.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

E andiamoooooooo!
Stasera il Bayern deve ritenersi fortunato che il Real schierava Ronaldo e Bale non al meglio.

Forza Carletto! Stasera gliel'ha incartata come solo un grande allenatore sa fare, ora andiamo a Monaco a prenderci la finale!


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si va verso una finale tra Real Madrid e Chelsea



Con Carletto che la alza in faccia a Mourinho 

Anyway, un derby di Madrid in finale sarebbe 100 volte meglio che con la squadra di catenacciari di Londra, esistesse veramente un dio del calcio la finale sarà il derby.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Beh, anche il Real Madrid stasera ha fatto catenaccio spudorato in casa. Ma mica è una colpa! Ha giocato in modo intelligente sfruttando le debolezze del Bayern.

Ed al ritorno i tedeschi rischiano grosso. Lì dietro lasceranno delle praterie anche più grosse. E con gente come Ronaldo e Bale...


----------



## Gekyn (23 Aprile 2014)

Guardando questa partita mi è venuto il magone.....bei tempi quando le giocavamo noi....


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo non era manco al 100%, prima partita dopo due tre settimane, sembrava un ippopotamo. Bale partito dalla panca. La settimana prossima sarà ancora peggio per i Bavare con i due in forma dall'inizio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

benissimo l'1-0 è un gran bel risultato.
Mi aspettavo una bella partita e invece non è stata il massimo...è sempre noioso vedere le squadre di Guardiola, tranne gli ultimi minuti che hanno lasciato stare il tiki-schifo visto che mancava poco


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

Al ritorno la ribaltano mi sa, il Real ha sbagliato troppi gol oggi.

Con Müller e Gotze dall'inizio probabilmente un gol l'avrebbero fatto.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ronaldo non era manco al 100%, prima partita dopo due tre settimane, sembrava un ippopotamo. Bale partito dalla panca. La settimana prossima sarà ancora peggio per i Bavare con i due in forma dall'inizio.



Conta che però non appena si è accesa il Real ha segnato.

Anyway, Modric sontuoso. Migliore in campo questa sera, era ovunque.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Al ritorno la ribaltano mi sa, il Real ha sbagliato troppi gol oggi.
> 
> Con Müller e Gotze dall'inizio probabilmente un gol l'avrebbero fatto.



Settimana prossima però i Madrileni avranno Bale e Ronaldo in forma, se no questa sera altro che 1 a 0, che già sta stretto al Real di questa sera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Con Carletto che la alza in faccia a Mourinho
> 
> Anyway, un derby di Madrid in finale sarebbe 100 volte meglio che con la squadra di catenacciari di Londra, esistesse veramente un dio del calcio la finale sarà il derby.



calmo...certo ora non sono più così favoriti i Tedeschi, ma sarà un inferno a Monaco


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Pistocchi come al solito ridicolo. Rigore netto per il Bayern, stralol.

Questo da quando disse "Robben mi ricorda Cerci" dovrebbero ritirargli il tesserino da pseudo giornalista quale è.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2014)

Muller dà un calcio al ginocchio di Xabi Alonso e per Pistocchi Xabi Alonso colpisce con il ginocchio il piede di Muller ed è rigore


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Settimana prossima però i Madrileni avranno Bale e Ronaldo in forma, se no questa sera altro che 1 a 0, che già sta stretto al Real di questa sera.



Il Bayern in casa è molto più spregiudicato e gioca a ritmi più alti, occhio a dire che è già finita..il Real doveva sfruttare al meglio quel poco che gli hanno concesso oggi e invece ne hanno fatto solo uno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> *Pistocchi come al solito ridicolo. Rigore netto per il Bayern, stralol.*
> 
> Questo da quando disse "Robben mi ricorda Cerci" dovrebbero ritirargli il tesserino da pseudo giornalista quale è.



Ahahha, sul serio. Non volevo crederci, bisogna essere veramente messi male per dire che era rigore, roba da manicomio immediato...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2014)

Partita pazzesca, una finale anticipata. Serate come questa mi riconciliano con il calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Real tra una settimana magari dovrà rammaricarsi per aver segnato solamente un gol.
I gol sbagliati da Ronaldo (male questa sera) e Di Maria sono davvero clamorosi.
Saranno 2 sfide apertissime comunque. Attenzione a considerare fuori Atletico e Bayern.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi, il Bayern ha fatto 3 finali negli ultimi 3 anni. Il Real viene da 3 eliminazioni consecutive in semifinale.

Fate voi..


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2014)

Ricordiamoci cosa ha fatto il real contro il borussia, e partiva dallo tre a zero...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

Cmq male Ronaldo, anche se stai male da li si segna poche scuse...Bale è entrato determinato in campo...speriamo che saranno al top fra 6 giorni
certo che Lahm a centrocampo non si può vedere...forte anche li, ma terzino destro è il migliore al mondo
Gotze e Muller hanno spaccato la partita
Casillas grandissimo


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il Bayern ha fatto 3 finali negli ultimi 3 anni. Il Real viene da 3 eliminazioni consecutive in semifinale.
> 
> Fate voi..



A me risultano 3 in 4, anche quando lo hanno detto in tv sono rimasto un po' perplesso.
2009\2010 Inter B.Monaco
2010\2011 Barca Man.Utd
2011\2012 B.Monaco Chelsea
2012\2013 B.Monaco Borussia.

Chissà cosa si fumano........


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2014)

mah, a tratti a me il bayern ha impressionato anche stasera, le occasioni del real son state estemporane, questi hanno dei momenti nell'arco della gara in cui ti schiacciano e non ti fanno uscire dall'area, figuriamoci all'allianz arena. Semmai non son sicuro che non prendano nemmeno un gol al ritorno ma che ne facciano almeno un paio sarei tentato quasi dal metterci la mano sul fuoco, complice anche le difficoltà che spesso ha avuto il real quest'anno in trasferta quando ha incontrato squadre che alzavano di parecchio il ritmo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2014)

Il Real ha giocato d'astuzia, il Bayern invece si è subito portato in avanti nei primi minuti e l'ha pagata cara. Il ritorno sarà la partita dell'anno, ma ormai penso che passerà il Real.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Bayern in casa è molto più spregiudicato e gioca a ritmi più alti, occhio a dire che è già finita..il Real doveva sfruttare al meglio quel poco che gli hanno concesso oggi e invece ne hanno fatto solo uno.



No ma infatti sono molto lontano dal dire che è finita. Come detto da Sacchi, questa sera è come se si fosse giocato un primo tempoo, che è terminato 1 a 0, il secondo tempo poi è tutto aperto!


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cmq male Ronaldo, anche se stai male da li si segna poche scuse...Bale è entrato determinato in campo...speriamo che saranno al top fra 6 giorni
> certo che Lahm a centrocampo non si può vedere...forte anche li, ma terzino destro è il migliore al mondo
> Gotze e Muller hanno spaccato la partita
> Casillas grandissimo



Non era facilissima come occasione, gli è rimbalzata davanti. Poi oh, anche lui una partita la può sbagliare [che poi, sul goal di Benzema il 50% del merito se non di più è il suo con quel passaggio sontuoso per Coentrao]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non era facilissima come occasione, gli è rimbalzata davanti. Poi oh, anche lui una partita la può sbagliare [che poi, sul goal di Benzema il 50% del merito se non di più è il suo con quel passaggio sontuoso per Coentrao]



si nel gol di Benzema ha fatto tanto, non era facile, ma da li si segna...soprattutto se fai 50 gol a stagione


----------



## hiei87 (23 Aprile 2014)

Ho sudato per Carletto quasi come se in campo ci fosse stato il Milan. Sarà dura tenere al ritorno. Di certo sarà fondamentale fare un gol, e gli spazi per Bale e Ronaldo non dovrebbero mancare. Immenso Modric in mezzo al campo, bene per una volta la difesa, un po' in ombra Isco, Ronaldo e Di Maria, che comunque hanno dovuto ripiegare molto...
Per quanto riguarda il Bayern, devo dire che non vedo grandi miglioramenti apportati da Guardiola alla squadra dell'anno scorso. Capisco che i giocatori possano avere un po' di fame in meno, ma è proprio lo stile di gioco disegnato dal tecnico catalano per i suoi giocatori a non convincermi del tutto. Non che non sia efficace, ma forse non è il più adatto a quei giocatori e a quel contesto di squadra. In ogni caso stiamo parlando di una squadra che al Bernabeu ha costretto il Real Madrid a giocare da provinciale...


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Aprile 2014)

Più guardo il Bayern e più mi convinco di come Guardiola e il suo tiki taka siano un delitto. Il Bayern di Heynckes era un spettacolo per gli occhi, questo fa sboccare. Poi alla fine vinceranno perché sono più forti e perché è comunque un sistema di gioco che ha portato a diverse vittorie.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Più guardo il Bayern e più mi convinco di come Guardiola e il suo tiki taka siano un delitto. Il Bayern di Heynckes era un spettacolo per gli occhi, questo fa sboccare. Poi alla fine vinceranno perché sono più forti e perché è comunque un sistema di gioco che ha portato a diverse vittorie.


.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2014)

Comunque guardando il Real si vede che a loro manca dannatamente un giocatore come Icardi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2014)

È l'anno della decima ragazzi, avrò cannato l'altra finalista ma non la vincitrice della competizione. Lo si vede anche dal risultato perché questo 1-0 costringe a mantenere la tensione alta, cosa che non giocherà brutti scherzi al Real, a differenza di un 2-0, risultato possibile viste le occasioni di stasera, che avrebbe fatto rimontare un Bayern sotto pressione e di casa all'Allianz. Per Mourinho si sta preparando una nuova paginetta di storia.


----------



## robs91 (24 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Più guardo il Bayern e più mi convinco di come Guardiola e il suo tiki taka siano un delitto. Il Bayern di Heynckes era un spettacolo per gli occhi, questo fa sboccare. Poi alla fine vinceranno perché sono più forti e perché è comunque un sistema di gioco che ha portato a diverse vittorie.



Gli undici del Bayern sono superiori a quelli del Real Madrid?Si potrebbe discutere,io non sono così convinto
Secondo me è l'organizzazione di gioco dei tedeschi ad essere superiore,sono più squadra.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mah, a tratti a me il bayern ha impressionato anche stasera, le occasioni del real son state estemporane, questi hanno dei momenti nell'arco della gara in cui ti schiacciano e non ti fanno uscire dall'area, figuriamoci all'allianz arena. Semmai non son sicuro che non prendano nemmeno un gol al ritorno ma che ne facciano almeno un paio sarei tentato quasi dal metterci la mano sul fuoco, complice anche le difficoltà che spesso ha avuto il real quest'anno in trasferta quando ha incontrato squadre che alzavano di parecchio il ritmo.



d'accordo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Più guardo il Bayern e più mi convinco di come Guardiola e il suo tiki taka siano un delitto. *Il Bayern di Heynckes era un spettacolo per gli occhi,* questo fa sboccare. Poi alla fine vinceranno perché sono più forti e perché è comunque un sistema di gioco che ha portato a diverse vittorie.



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Più guardo il Bayern e più mi convinco di come Guardiola e il suo tiki taka siano un delitto. Il Bayern di Heynckes era un spettacolo per gli occhi, questo fa sboccare. Poi alla fine vinceranno perché sono più forti e perché è comunque un sistema di gioco che ha portato a diverse vittorie.


Il tiki taka, comunque, ha davvero stancato, è diventato una roba trita e ritrita che chiunque squadra minimamente attrezzata saprebbe fronteggiare, addirittura noi ci stavamo riuscendo contro la versione moviola del Barça del Tata.


----------



## Frikez (24 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mah, a tratti a me il bayern ha impressionato anche stasera, le occasioni del real son state estemporane, questi hanno dei momenti nell'arco della gara in cui ti schiacciano e non ti fanno uscire dall'area, figuriamoci all'allianz arena. Semmai non son sicuro che non prendano nemmeno un gol al ritorno ma che ne facciano almeno un paio sarei tentato quasi dal metterci la mano sul fuoco, complice anche le difficoltà che spesso ha avuto il real quest'anno in trasferta quando ha incontrato squadre che alzavano di parecchio il ritmo.



È quello che penso anch'io, o segnano un gol o la vedo veramente dura per il Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

Chissà Carletto se gli racconterà a Cristiano che cosa faceva il nostro Sheva nelle partite importanti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È quello che penso anch'io, o segnano un gol o la vedo veramente dura per il Real.



beh il Real deve andare li per segnare...se fa un altra volta il catenaccio ne prende 3


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chissà Carletto se gli racconterà a Cristiano che cosa faceva il nostro Sheva nelle partite importanti...



Ronaldo ha superato il livello del nostro Sheva da tempo eh.

Ronnie ha segnato parecchi goal pesanti, tanti quanto Andry, non raccontiamoci storie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha superato il livello del nostro Sheva da tempo eh.
> 
> Ronnie ha segnato parecchi goal pesanti, tanti quanto Andry, non raccontiamoci storie.



Tutti sanno quì dentro che Cristiano è uno dei miei idoli, ma sono molto duro nei suoi confronti quando sbaglia gol nelle partite delicatissime.
nel Clasico c'è sempre è vero, ma negli ultimi anni ricordo
Finale 2008-2009 prendeva palla e tirava subito, anche da 30 metri (e ha sbagliato anche un gol fatto sul 2-0)
il rigore contro il Bayern ai rigori (li segna sempre) nella Semifinale Champions 2011-2012
In Semifinale Europeo 2012 si è mangiato un gol alla fine dei Supplementari contro la Spagna
L'anno scorso al ritorno ha sbagliato 2 occasionissime al ritorno contro il Borussia

come livello ha superato Shevchenko si, ma il nostro Andry era più decisivo quando contava


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Se calcoli che Ronaldo ha vinto quasi il doppio di Sheva a certi livelli direi che cozza un pò come pensiero.
Ad ogni modo si parla di elite, ma Ronaldo è già nell'olimpo, insieme giusto ad altri 4 o 5.


----------

